# Error Message: Invalid Redirect URL



## Jason Svoboda

I've received a couple emails and PMs about members receiving this error message when signing in to Sycamore Pride. This is happening because of a security patch implemented by vBulletin to make the software more secure. More specifically, you're likely coming to the site using one of the alternative domain names (sycamorehoops.com, sycamorefootball.com or sycamorerunner.com) or that you are not entering www before sycamorepride.com. 

To remedy this, change your bookmarks for the site to the FQDN of: http://www.sycamorepride.com

That should completely alleviate receiving this error message. Hope this helps!


----------

